# Frogs & Toads > Fire Belly Toads (Bombina) >  Started building aquaterrarium

## Quetzacoatl

Hello! Finally I started building an aquaterrarium for bombina orientalis. This thread will be updated soon, I just started today...and there is first photo  :Big Grin:

----------


## froghobbiest

Cool what size is that? I'll be starting my 40 gal tuesday. I have three FBT right now but I intend to breed them. I have a male and 2 females and my lil guy is a horny lil toad so i cant wait till I get everything set up but I look forward to see how yours come along.

----------


## bshmerlie

Its really nice to see people doing more elaborate setups for firebellies and not just the more expensive frogs.  The are probably one of the most active frogs out there and they probably appreciate the room more than most.

----------


## froghobbiest

I agree. All the set ups I see that are nice are for the PDF so I want to make somethin big for my FBT

----------


## John Clare

Looking forward to seeing how this goes.  Good luck  :Smile: .

----------


## Quetzacoatl

Thx for all posts! Dimensions of my tank are 60x30x30 (cm), I think it´s about 20 gallons. My plans for the future are to build another larger terrarium for a bigger FBT family (current tank will be for 3 I think).

There is some of my equipment.

----------


## Quetzacoatl

..............

----------


## Jace

Can't wait to see the final unvieling!!  My FBTs are so curious and seem to know when something has changed in their enclosure.  Your guys are going to love their new setup!

----------


## Quetzacoatl

Uf....it takes more time than I expected. :Frog Surprise:  

But I think it could be finished this evening/night.  :Frog Smile: 

...there is a photo of the cork background I made.

----------


## froghobbiest

Nice. I was gonna go with a cork bark background but I couldnt find any locally so I went with the expanding foam

----------


## Quetzacoatl

:Frog Surprise:

----------


## Quetzacoatl

:Frog Smile:

----------


## Quetzacoatl

:Cool:  FINISHED!
(It´s now without some water plants and one pothos, I will put them there in next few days...but...it´s finished :Smile: ) Now I will search for some fire-bellies. But first of all, I will go to sleep (it´s 0:49 there). Good night.

----------


## Quetzacoatl

...some other photos.

This was my first terrarium project, I hope you´ll like it.  :Smile:

----------


## froghobbiest

nice..is that java moss your using?

----------


## Kurt

Very nice.

----------


## Quetzacoatl

froghobbiest: That´s the terrarium moss from the picture I posted one day ago. But as I found out, it´s a mix of at least 2 different kind of moss.

----------


## froghobbiest

woow is it really? How did you get yours to look like that? Mine has turned a lil brown so i know its not doing good but the good thing about it is it goes dormate instead of dying at least thats what I read.

----------


## Deku

Done? I think this calls for some dames and beers!

----------


## Quetzacoatl

> woow is it really? How did you get yours to look like that? Mine has turned a lil brown so i know its not doing good but the good thing about it is it goes dormate instead of dying at least thats what I read.


Some moss "pieces" are brown or something between brown and green, but there were pretty green ones too.

----------


## Jace

I love the background-it looks very natural.  I have never used sand in my tanks before but I quite like the look of yours.  I might have to put that on my list of things to try.  Great job!

----------


## froghobbiest

o ok thanks for the info

----------


## Kurt

> Done? I think this calls for some dames and beers!


Dames? Hey, the 1930's called and they want their lingo back.  :Big Grin:

----------


## froghobbiest

> Dames? Hey, the 1930's called and they want their lingo back.


Lmao  :Big Applause:

----------


## Quetzacoatl

Hello again. Thank you for all comments. 

I replaced "terrarium moss" (which has turned brown) with the moss from my grandma´s garden and I put some java moss into the water around the land part. Next week I will finally put 2 or 3 firebellies there. I hope they will enjoy their new home.

YouTube - &#x202a;terarko.wmv&#x202c;&lrm;

----------


## peeka

For your background did you just silicone the bark pieces directly to the glass or did you mount them on to something and then siliconed it to the glass?

Ally

----------


## firebellied zach

cool setup! Few more plants might be good. :Big Applause:  :Big Applause:

----------


## Quetzacoatl

> For your background did you just silicone the bark pieces directly to the glass or did you mount them on to something and then siliconed it to the glass?
> 
> Ally


It can be seen on the photos - I siliconed the pieces on some kind of thin foam plate and then I put that whole backgroud on the glass  :Wink:

----------


## Quetzacoatl

There´s more recent video:

YouTube - bombina orientalis

----------


## bshmerlie

The tank looks great.  Sure seems like your firebellies are having a blast in their new home.  They are still up there as some of the most entertaining frogs.  Great job!  Its nice to see people setting up nice tanks for their firebellies.  It seems people always go simple with them for some reason.  But they are some of the more active frogs out there and I think they appreciate all you've done for them.

----------


## s6t6nic6l

nice job there. plants and moss looking good the way they're placed too. remember to do a large water change often, even tho' you have a filter installed there will be toxins building up and wipe down all areas in contact with the water esp' has you have fish in there too. good for effect but the fish will need good stable water conditions. good luck with the toad keeping.

----------


## Monty

Beautifull tank you made there!

----------

